#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: سرور مجازی چیست و کاربردهای آن در دنیای آی تی

## wpouyan

سرور مجازی چیست و کاربردهای آن در دنیای آی تی
سرور مجازی یا vps چیست و کاربردهای آن در دنیای آی تی – بخش اول


سرور مجازی چیست و کاربردهای آن در دنیای آی تی موضوع بحث این مقاله می باشد که در ادامه به آن می پردازیم
خرید سرور مجازی دبیان آمریکا      خرید سرور مجازی ابونتو آمریکا      خرید سرور مجازی کریو آمریکا


سرور مجازی یا vps همان ماشین مجازی و یا مجازی ساز است که یک اصطلاح در زمینه هاستینگ می باشد . این کلمه مخفف شده عبارت virtual private server است یک سرور می تواند با استفاده از انواع سخت افزارهای پیشرفته و قوی به چند vps
با ویژگی های یکسان و یا مختلف تقسیم شود .
Vps های ایجاد شده در سرور اصلی با توجه به نوع پلن آن می تواند سهم خاصی از فضای دیسک سخت یا همان (HDD) و یا مقدار مشخصی از حافظه اصلی یا همان RAM را به خود اختصاص دهد . این موضوع رو میتوان با یک مثال به اختصار توضیح داد : یک سرور مجازی اوبونتو با پلن ۲ گیگابایت حافظه و ۵۰ گیگابایت هارد به این معناست که ۲ گیگ از ۶۴ گیگ حافظه اصلی سرور و نیز ۵۰ گیگ از فضای هارد دیسک را به همراه ۵۰ گیگ از پهنای باند ماهیانه را به صورت تضمینی به خود اختصاص دهد . لازم به ذکر است تمام موارد ذکر شده بدون در نظر گرفتن میزان استفاده دیگر vps ها اعمال می شود .
خرید سرور مجازی ویندوز آمریکا    خرید سرور مجازی لینوکس آمریکا   خرید سرور مجازی میکروتیک آمریکا


Vps های ایجاد شده برروی سرور اصلی به طور کامل مستقل از یکدیگر بوده و هیچگونه ارتباط و یا تداخلی با یکدیگر ندارند ، با این توضیحات می توان به این نکته اشاره کرد که vps های موجود بر روی یک سرور می توانند از سیستم عامل ها و همچنین نرم افزارهای متفاوت استفاده کنند به عنوان مثال یک vps می تواند دارای سیستم عامل لینوکس centOS یعنی همان سرور مجازی لینوکس و دیگری دارای یک لینوکس Debian باشد . همچنین برای نصب برنامه ها با نسخه ها مختلف و یا تعریف Name Server های اختصاصی هیچ محدودیتی ندارد و برای هر مشترک این امر اختصاصی می باشد .
سرور مجازی خرید سرور ابونتو آلمان          خرید سرور ویندوز        خرید سرور مجازی
خرید سرور مجازی میکروتیک


مهمترین ویژگی استفاده از vps ها نسبت به سرورهای مجازی اختصاصی ، مربوط به هزینه کمتر آن ها می باشد و این در حالی است که کیفیت خدمات و نحوه عملکرد آن ها مشابه است .
در نظر گرفتن مشخصات هنگام خرید سرور مجازی از اصول اولیه می باشد

----------

*cybernova*,*yhsoft*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yhsoft

با سلام و احترام. لطفا درباره vmware esxi نیز توضیحات و  اطلاعاتی بفرمایید.با تشکر

----------

